# Twas the Night Before Christmas - CB Edition



## dvsDave

With Sincerest Apologies to Clement C. Moore

Twas the night before Christmas, when all throughout the theatre
Not a scroller was moving, not even a forerunner
The battens were hung from the ceiling with care,
In hopes that St. Devious soon would be there.

The amps were nestled all snug in their racks,
With visions of cables hung neatly in back.
And as I sat semiconscious, half-awake, half-asleep,
Before my eyes a vision most crazy started to creep.

When out from stage left there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the console to see what was the matter.
Away from the faders, I flew like a flash
Tore open the windows, and looked towards the crash.

The light from the source of the BTS ghostlight,
Gave the illusion of moonrays, such was the sight
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh, and eight tiny reindeer.

With a little old driver, so lively and brave,
I knew in a moment, it must be St. Dave
More rapid than rotators, his coursers they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!

"Now Footer! now, Gafftaper, now, Derek, and Len!
On, Kelite, on Greenia! On VeeDub and Van.
To the top of the grid! to the top of wall!
Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!"

As ship on a subject, his wordcount dost fly,
When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky.
So up the cat-walk the coursers they flew,
With a sleigh full of Gear, and St. Devious too.

And then, in a twinkling, I heard near the roof
The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
As I drew in my head, and was turning around
Down the ladder St. Devious came with a bound.

He was dressed all in black, from his head to his foot,
His clothes were all marked with sawdust and soot.
A bundle of gear he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a roadie, just opening his pack.

His lights- how they shone! his gobos so many!
His dichroics like roses, some as red as a cherry!
His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And the beard of his chin was as white as fake snow.

The vague shape of a c-wrench was tight in his palm,
And he moved through the shadows, with purpose and calm.
To each batten he visited, and installed a Sensor Rack,
Each cable upgraded, replacing all from his sack!

To the soundboard he moved, and cleaned up with care,
Adding compressors to lines mic'ing a snare.
Each wireless rig he quietly upgraded
For the new frequencies the FCC had dictated.

Each stagehands stockings' he silently sized,
Adding LED Torches, soft red for their eyes.
Setwear Gloves for the nice, Lifting Belts for the naughty,
and some coal for the SM, so he wouldn't be haughty.

He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave the GO cue,
And away they all flew like stagehands after Mt. Dew.
But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
"Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good-night!"

-Rewritten by dvsDave & MistressRach


----------



## genericcomment

I freaking love it.


----------



## What Rigger?

Now THAT is the shizznit! Straight up!


----------



## meghan

That is like amazingness!!!!!


----------



## Sayen

Just awesome!


----------



## Footer

Well done dave.... please tell me you did not read your kids that version last night.


----------



## Hughesie

Footer said:


> Well done dave.... please tell me you did not read your kids that version last night.


----------



## Van

That's WOnderful ! !!
I think I'm going to read that to the family every year on Christmas Eve now. 

Thank You Dave & Rach!


----------



## Anvilx

Hats off to You, Excellent.


----------



## dvsDave

A very Merry Christmas to all in 2011! 

I had hoped to update or write a new poem this year, but my present came early! So enjoy and have a great Holiday Season.


----------



## Footer

dvsDave said:


> A very Merry Christmas to all in 2011!
> 
> I had hoped to update or write a new poem this year, but my present came early! So enjoy and have a great Holiday Season.


 
Thanks Dave, though you got the present that keeps on giving..... Until your bank account runs dry. 

Happy holidays to all in CB land! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvsDave

Well, he came in before the new year, so his present to me comes in April via Uncle Sam.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris15

Merry Christmas to all

From part of the world where it IS Christmas...


----------



## DaveySimps

Merry Christmas everyone!

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper

We are having an awesome Christmas Eve here at Gaff's house. I picked up an "Atari Flashback" for $25 on Black Friday. 60 original Atari games in one machine. I've spent the day battling my wife and kids at Combat, Asteroids, Missile Command, Bowling, Air Sea Battle... It was 8 bit heaven! 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas Everyone! It was a great year, and next year looks even brighter!


----------



## zmb

My Christmas Eve present this year came courtesy Montana State University, admitted with a ~$40,000 scholarship. Accepted to one, four more to wait for.


----------



## techieman33

zmb said:


> My Christmas Eve present this year came courtesy Montana State University, admitted with a ~$40,000 scholarship. Accepted to one, four more to wait for.



Congratulations on the scholarship.


----------



## gafftaper

Merry Christmas to all! 

and congratulations to ZMB! A $40k scholarship in these difficult financial times is amazing!

Let the day of "Bleep" "Blip", "Dad we need more Batteries", and thankfully peaceful Lego construction begin!


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas all of you and your kin! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BillESC

Safe Christmas everyone.


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas to you and yours. Have a happy holidays.

From @dvsDave and @MistressRach


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas to you and yours! Have a safe and happy holidays! 

From @dvsDave and @MistressRach


----------



## Evans Poulos

And a happy healthy new year to you and yours.


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night! 

dvsDave, MistressRach & Family.


----------



## JohnD

Merry and Happy to the dvs clan. But wait, you're not showing off the pixel mapped led's on the Christmas tree, maybe next year?


----------



## seanandkate

Merry Christmas CBers! May it be a day filled with fun, family, food and libation! And the occasional scholarship. You go @zmb!


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night.

This poem is still one of my favorite things on CB and I look forward to it every year.

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!

Cheers,

@dvsDave, @MistressRach, and the family


----------



## Amiers

Merry Christmas in 45 mins from PHX


----------



## techieman33

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## RonHebbard

*Merry Christmas and SEASON'S BEST!!!*
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## NickVon

Merry Christmas CB


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Good tidings to all!


----------



## dbaxter

A Merry and a Happy to one and all!


----------



## egilson1




----------



## NOM115

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of you. I hope it was a great year for you and I look forward to seeing what magic we can create next year!


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas! This year was tough for our industry, and we've been so proud of the way the CB community stepped up and encouraged each other, lifting each other up, and showing the world exactly why our industry is so much more than the sum of our parts. 

May we all have brighter lighting, cleaner audio, and actual load-ins in 2021. 

Love you all.

dvsDave and @MistressRach


----------



## BillESC

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Lextech

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## TimMc

Happy Humbugs! I got carried away and put up *2* stings of lights this year.

I'm not surprised that Santa didn't leave anything this year, I binged through the milk and cookies well before midnight. Sorry, Santa, but I was otherwise really, really good this year and I was hoping for an AVID S6L so I could run the just-in-time-for-the-holidays release of Venue 7! Can you check the sleigh and see if it's still in there? I'll have feed for the reindeer if you fly back by!


----------



## dvsDave

Merry Christmas to All, and to All a Good Night! Happy Holidays to you and yours!

- @dvsDave & @MistressRach


----------



## RonHebbard

dvsDave said:


> Merry Christmas to All, and to All a Good Night! Happy Holidays to you and yours!
> 
> - @dvsDave & @MistressRach


*Good Morning All*;

A Covid Christmas

Twas the night before Christmas, but Covid was here,
So we all had to stay extra cautious this year.
Our masks were all hung by the chimney with care
In case Santa forgot his and needed a spare.
With Covid, we couldn't leave cookies or cake
So we left Santa hand sanitizer to take.
The children were sleeping, the brave little tots
The ones over 5 had just had their first shots,
And mom in her kerchief and me in my cap
Had just settled in for a long winter's nap.
But we tossed and we turned all night in our beds
As visions of variants danced in our heads.
Gamma and Delta and now Omicron
These Covid mutations that go on and on
I thought to myself, "If this doesn't get better,
I'll soon be familiar with every Greek letter".
Then just as I started to drift off and doze
A clatter of noise from the front lawn arose.
I leapt from my bed and ran straight down the stair
I opened the door, and an old gent stood there.
His N 95 made him look pretty weird
But I knew who he was by his red suit and beard.
I kept six feet away but blurted out quick
"What are you doing here, jolly Saint Nick?"
Then I said, "Where's your presents, your reindeer and sleigh?
Don't you know that tomorrow will be Christmas Day? ".
And Santa stood there looking sad in the snow
As he started to tell me a long tale of woe.
He said he'd been stuck at the North Pole alone
All his white collar elves had been working from home,
And most of the others said "Santa, don't hire us!
We can live off the CERB now, thanks to the virus".
Those left in the toyshop had little to do.
With supply chain disruptions, they could make nothing new.
And as for the reindeer, they'd all gone away.
None of them left to pull on his sleigh.
He said Dasher and Dancer were in quarantine,
Prancer and Vixen refused the vaccine,
Comet and Cupid were in ICU,
So were Donner and Blitzen, they may not pull through.
And Rudolph's career can't be resurrected.
With his shiny red nose, they all think he's infected.
Even with his old sleigh, Santa couldn't go far.
Every border to cross needs a new PCR.
Santa sighed as he told me how nice it would be
If children could once again sit on his knee.
He couldn't care less if they're naughty or nice
But they'd have to show proof that they'd had their shot twice.
But then the old twinkle returned to his eyes.
And he said that he'd brought me a Christmas surprise.
When I unwrapped the box and opened it wide,
Starlight and rainbows streamed out from inside.
Some letters whirled round and flew up to the sky
And they spelled out a word that was 40 feet high.
There first was an H, then an O, then a P,
Then I saw it spelled HOPE when it added the E.
"Christmas magic" said Santa as he smiled through his beard.
Then suddenly all of the reindeer appeared.
He jumped into his sleigh and he waved me good-bye,
Then he soared o'er the rooftops and into the sky.
I heard him exclaim as he drove out of sight
"Get your vaccines my friends, Merry Christmas, good-night".
Then I went back to bed and a sweet Christmas dream
Of a world when we'd finished with Covid 19.

*Seasons’ Best* &
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## almorton

Season's best to everyone.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

it’s that time again. 

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## dvsDave

As we wrap up a tumultuous year, I want to say _Thank You_ to each and every one of you. You have shown, again and again, what a caring community looks like. 

Now, get to bed so St. Dave can deliver goodies! 

Happy Holidays to you all,

@dvsDave and @MistressRach


----------

